# Biggest fish you've ever caught.



## Peyton Price 17 (Apr 26, 2021)

how big was the biggest fish you've ever caught? for me an 8-pound largemouth bass.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 26, 2021)

30 pound Salmon off Bodega Bay in Northern California


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 26, 2021)

74” White Sturgeon in SF Bay by San Quentin State Prison


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 26, 2021)

3 foot shark on a hand line. Was like hauling a boot. No action


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 26, 2021)

Line weight record Musky. 33.5 inches and estimated weight of 20 lbs, landed after 2 hour fight on a 5 foot long micro light rod and reel so small it only held 150 feet of 1-1/2 lb test line with no leader. I had to jump into the river and chase him up and down the river (Fortunately it was a hot sunny day and the water was only about 3 feet deep) due the short line on the reel.
Unfortunately I was fishing for pan fish and Musky season was closed so I had to put it back in the water for another day, but the warden that was watching confirmed that it would have easily broke the record had I been able to take it in for official weight and measure.


----------



## Olli-Matti (Apr 26, 2021)

That would be 18.5 lbs Northern Pike from way back


----------



## Janderso (Apr 26, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> 74” White Sturgeon in SF Bay by San Quentin State Prison


I didn't know they let inmates fish?


----------



## Janderso (Apr 26, 2021)

A small trout stream just outside Mt. Lassen national Park-Hat Creek.
Been fishing up there since I was a boy.
This is my boy about 10 years ago.
Fast water, we had giant split shot-nickel size. =Closest thing I ever caught to the biggest fish I ever caught.
Every time I see this picture I just smile. His brother caught a bigger one that day but it got away. He's still trying to get over from the shame that his little brother caught the biggest fish.


----------



## aliva (Apr 26, 2021)

27lb Northern Pike, 45 minute fight


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 26, 2021)

My wife.....


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Apr 26, 2021)

A nine foot eight and one quarter inch  276lb seven gill shark that I caught in Humboldt Bay back in 1996 the Califonia state record till 2020 as far as I know......................................


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 26, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I didn't know they let inmates fish?


I threw a line in when the Yard Boss wasn’t looking


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 26, 2021)

Albeit taken 35 years ago - youngest child with Chinook salmon from Lake Michigan....I used to fish them a lot.....


----------



## Choiliefan (Apr 26, 2021)

Biggest for me were 8-10" Oscar and Chocolate Cichlids.
Oh, and a 12" Arowana.
Other than those, smaller pan fish.


----------



## mikey (Apr 26, 2021)

My biggest was an 8 foot Tiger shark. Took over 45 minutes to land and my arms were so dead that I couldn't scratch my nose for 2 hours afterwards, even if my life depended on it.

My biggest Ulua (Giant Trevally) that I landed was 88# but I cut one off at my feet that was over 5 feet long; estimated at about 130#. Mind you, this kind of fishing is done from a cliff and the fish invariably hit at night or very early morning. My 88# was taken at 3am from a 45 foot high cliff, waves splashing overhead and a 35 mph wind at my back. 

I've caught many smaller ones but they were not as memorable.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 26, 2021)

735# 11' chin to tail Blue Marlin, for YF tuna 249# ....you asked 
You will remember that fish forever Peyton. 
I forgot to add I fished solo on my boat.......


----------



## mickri (Apr 26, 2021)

Marlin off Altata Mexico on my way from Mazatlan to Puerto Escondito.  I was hoping for a dorado and had been catching nothing but skipjack all morning.  A starving cat won't eat a skipjack.  Was listening to the morning weather report on the SSB when the line went zing.  Another skipjack so I tighten the drag and let it skip along surface.  Before I could get back to the weather report a marlin grabbed the skipjack and was hooked.  Off to the races.  Stopped the boat and 45 minutes later I had the marlin along side my sailboat.  No way to get it out of the water for a picture so I tied the 200lb test line to a stern cleat.  Got my picture.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 26, 2021)

Skipjack, you don't know what your missing. Aku poke, dried Aku strips, and adult beverages  
Wavey back tuna is below that though....


----------



## Janderso (Apr 26, 2021)

aliva said:


> 27lb Northern Pike, 45 minute fight


Boy, those Northern Pikes caused a hell of a mess up in Lake Davis.
Lake Davis is a mountain lake near Portola CA. (great working train museum there)

The Fish and Game poisoned the lake in an effort to rid the lake of Northern Pike.
It seems they eat all the rest of the fishes.

I'm not sure how healthy the lake is now??
 Lots of complaints from residents, visitors, health dept. Forrest service......


----------



## Janderso (Apr 26, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Skipjack, you don't know what your missing. Aku poke, dried Aku strips, and adult beverages
> Wavey back tuna is below that though....


For those wondering what Aku is.
Aku, is Skip-Jack Tuna,
Ahi, is Yellow fin tuna.
I have caught plenty of Yellow fin. never caught a Marlin though!!
My wife and I love the Sea of Cortez for it's beauty, abundant sea life, warm water and the rest and relaxation that comes with it. Oh, and the Cerveza ain't bad 
We go to Loretto every chance we get. Usually about every two years or so.

Did I get it right Aukai??


----------



## Aukai (Apr 26, 2021)

Correctamundo....


----------



## mickri (Apr 26, 2021)

Lorreto is a nice little town.  I spent a lot of time in Puerto Escondito when I had my boat down there.  Even had my own mooring.  Puerto Escondito has seen big changes since a developer was able to get control of area.  Don't know if it is for better or worse.  Been 8 years since I was there.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 26, 2021)

50lb redfish in salt water.   10 guys had $50 each on the biggest fish that day so i took home $450.   Tried to get them to do the same on quantity but no takers.   That would have been another $450.  Just hooked a 5 +/-lb large mouth bass a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (Apr 27, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> how big was the biggest fish you've ever caught? for me an 8-pound largemouth bass.


Very nice Largemouth Peyton!  I am originally from PA and I know a bass that size does not come along very often.

My largest freshwater fish is a 31# Chinook:




...but I did catch a nice Yellow Fin when we were visiting a friend in St. Lucia:




...but my son regularly shows me up.  He is a producer for a cable fishing show and gets to fish all over the world.    Here are a couple of recent pictures of him with Bluefin tuna:







I want his job!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 27, 2021)

That's a bucket fish, I'll probably never get, wrong ocean.


----------



## Jubil (Apr 27, 2021)

5# largemouth bass in a farm pond.
54# opp (flathead) catfish in Toledo Bend Lake, (this one probably shouldn’t count cause I caught him on a trot line with a bare hook).

Chuck


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Apr 27, 2021)

Titanium Knurler said:


> Very nice Largemouth Peyton!  I am originally from PA and I know a bass that size does not come along very often.


My friend landed a 12 plus bass there too. A little pound that no one fished. Had big cats and bass and also got a world record rock bass from there and I thought it was a stupid looking bass and didn't have a phone


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Apr 27, 2021)

Freshwater was a 35 lb. mud cat in the St Johns. It was caught on a gig with a hand line but very shallow water.
Saltwater I was working a snapper boat out of Mayport (Fla) Snagged a grouper, but when I got it aboard, only about a foot behind the gills was left. The rest was gone in one bite. What was left was about 16 inches across, but grouper has a large head and small (relative) body. 

No photos, neither was a "trophy" get. I may have a photo of the cat, but that was '74 or so.

.


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 27, 2021)

I caught a 6 ft shark about two miles off Redondo Beach California a looooooooong time ago,


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 27, 2021)

Here's my 100 lb. tarpon dancing beside the boat


----------



## hotrats (Apr 27, 2021)

Largest fish I ever caught - was big. But, it got away...


----------



## gjmontll (Apr 29, 2021)

Back in 1972, I was home ported at Pearl Harbor. Submarine Base. They had a fishing boat (a converted torpedo-retriever boat) that we could rent very cheaply for the day. I got a 35 pound dolphin (mahi-mahi) as my biggest catch.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 29, 2021)

We still have WRBs for PMRF in use here


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 29, 2021)

7milesup said:


> My wife.....


She reads the posts doesn't she........


----------



## jakes_66 (Apr 29, 2021)

I once caught a *fish *the size of a *CAR!*  Door...  handle...


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

Don't remember how big it was , but was told it was a Oyster Toad fish off of the pier down Surfside Beach SC . Guy told me it was nick named the Mother in Law fish and it WAS the ugliest fish I've ever seen . 



			oyster toadfish - Google Search


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (May 2, 2021)

I got a 17+ inch trout yesterday


----------



## Titanium Knurler (May 2, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> I got a 17+ inch trout yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Peyton, that looks like a “Golden trout”- congrats!


----------

